# Skeeter pee just really isnt that good



## hollywood (Sep 12, 2013)

Tried it today. So tart. Kinda bad smell. Will add more sugar and see what happens. Just nasty!!!


----------



## derunner (Sep 12, 2013)

how old is it?

I was not impressed with my first batch, but now that it is 8 months old I look forward to it. Fortunately for me I have not informed my wife and daughter how good it is now. And they don't mind since they like many of the other wines I have made.

I do plan to make my next batch more lemon flavored next time by back-sweetening with frozen lemon concentrate.


----------



## Arne (Sep 12, 2013)

Although s.p. is known as a fast wine, a bit of aging helps it along. The other bad part is once in a while somebody comes along that just doesn't like it. If you have an unpleasant oder I would try letting it sit in an open glass for a while, maybe a couple of hours. If that doesn't work, try splash racking, and it should be really clear before you judge it too much. If not clear, you will pick up some of the yeast taste and it can sometimes be pretty bad. Don't oversugar the whole batch to start with, just draw a glass and add some more sugar. You can always sweeten the batch if you find that is how you want it. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Elmer (Sep 12, 2013)

I was not crazy about SP early either. I waited 3 months.
Make sure you have the right amount of sugar.
Always drink cold!


----------



## cedarswamp (Sep 12, 2013)

Do yourself a favor, bottle it and come back to it in about 10 months. I made the mistake of dumping most of my first batch, only bottled 5 and regretted it after those five came around.


----------



## farmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Sweeten to your taste .
I have converted more non wine drinkers with SP then with any thing else . Fresh or aged did not make a difference.


----------



## vernsgal (Sep 13, 2013)

I like to think of SP and DB as more like wine coolers than wine. I aged mine 8 months, much better tasting!


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 13, 2013)

vernsgal said:


> I like to think of SP and DB as more like wine coolers than wine. I aged mine 8 months, much better tasting!




This is exactly how I describe it to my friends............like a wine cooler on steroids.


----------



## BeeWine (Sep 19, 2013)

Try adding some other flavoring to your next batch. I add three 12 oz. bags of cranberries to mine.
No complaints here!!

John


----------



## cimbaliw (Sep 19, 2013)

I love SP and almost everything lemon. That being said, SP is better aged a few months as is Dragon's Blood. I think SP is best chilled with a slice of fresh lemon or lime to enhance the flavor.


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 20, 2013)

farmer said:


> I have converted more non wine drinkers with SP then with any thing else. Fresh or aged did not make a difference.


 
Very true, farmer! I love the macho, dedicated, beer guzzlers in particualr. Sucking down cheap, watered-down, goat-whizz, and tellin' me they don't like wine?!

"Here", I say, "try this!" and hand them a cold glass of Dragon Blood---watching their faces as they take their first sip.

Priceless!


----------



## rhartwel41 (Oct 2, 2013)

I hated it at first and didn't tell anyone about it. I bottles and stuck it in my closet for a year and 3 months. Wow what an improvement. I know have people asking me to make some for them.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 2, 2013)

I put only 1 bottle of lemon juice and I really like it - I just wish I had more time to make more !!


----------



## bambiying (Oct 3, 2013)

I wasn't that thrilled with it either, although I have managed to drink all but one double bottle. I like the dragon blood much more, and even that I didn't like right away. It took a couple months to be good.


----------



## Elmer (Oct 4, 2013)

I just finished another batch the other day.
I took a sip and was not overly impressed, just like I did a few months ago.
Then I rememebered it is only a few weeks old and has no sugar in it.

Then I rememeber why I make more of this.

After letting it sit for a few months I will take a sip, love it and start a batch immediately.
It is a vicious cycle.

But at the cost, it is one of the most cost effective batchs I can make!


----------



## CBell (Oct 5, 2013)

I love lemons; I will eat them straight. So naturally, I was really excited to hear about Skeeter Pee. I really don't like it. It's acidic, sweet, and too low alcohol; I can drink a whole bottle and not feel buzzed. 

Finishing up a second batch now, a 3 gallon with fresh squeezed lemon juice and zest, and will sweeten it gradually to taste this time, increased the APV to about 11 percent. It already smells a thousand times better with the fresh juice, and has all along. I don't think I'll be using store bought juice in wine anymore, seemed to make all the difference in the world. Tastes okay this time, just definitely needs SOME backsweetening. 

Anyway, point of the novel here, gotta fiddle with all recipes and dial them in to your tastes 

I do definitely prefer DB, but even that takes a few months to come around to where the astringency doesn't make me cringe.


----------

